# pool filter sand



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

just set up a tank, cleaned out the pool filter sand, but not sure if i cleaned it enough

the tank look slike the mississippi river, very muddy/murky looking
how long does it take for it all to settle out, or should i syphon all the water out and refil it hoping to have gotten out most of the really really small particles


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

muddy, murky...i thought you liked the "natural" look  
sorry just joking...i couldnt resist


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

haha

algea on a rock is one thing, not being about to see into the tank is another lol


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

at this moment i a syphoning all the water out then refilling it to see if it helps


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

PFS is prewashed man, it should settle over night at most, thats why I love the stuff.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

did you clean the sand till the water came clear cj? Just give it some time and you will be fine. Good luck! :thumb:


----------



## cheaton420 (Oct 24, 2009)

My settled withen a couple hours


----------



## cheaton420 (Oct 24, 2009)

You have to add it slow though my friend killed a few of his fish dumping it in to fast they must of had a hard time breathing


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

i hear ya cj... :thumb:


----------



## gtphale (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't even clean pfs as it is prewashed. My tanks usually settle in a couple hours after adding.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

^ UGH! lol


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

i washed it and i guess it wasn't clear enough, it was an empty tank so no threat in killing fish

there was just this very fine filmy looking stuff still in the water that it took me a few water changes to remove, but now it's fine and good to go, i did let it sit overnight in between my first and secodn water changes, but nothing settled out


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Just be patient and I hope all will be fine for you :wink:


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

oh it's crystal clear now, looks great


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## phorty (Oct 30, 2009)

Where are you guys buying your Pool Filter Sand? I can't find a pool supplies store nearby and my Home Depot didn't have it. I almost bought some Quikrete Medium grain sand while I was there but it seemed too fine.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

i have seen it at home depot and lowes, did you look by the pool supplies of by the landscaping? i got mine at homedepot near all the landscape supplies, they group it in with the bags of play sand and rocks


----------



## phorty (Oct 30, 2009)

cjacob316 said:


> i have seen it at home depot and lowes, did you look by the pool supplies of by the landscaping? i got mine at homedepot near all the landscape supplies, they group it in with the bags of play sand and rocks


Yeah, all they had in that area was play sand and paver sand, no other varieties of sand. Also went to Menards tonight and they had even less. Both had "Sand in a Tube" whatever that is!!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Maybe pool season is over in Chicago, LOL!


----------



## phorty (Oct 30, 2009)

DJRansome said:


> Maybe pool season is over in Chicago, LOL!


No kidding!! Its all being replaced by salt!!


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

rock salt ftw! :dancing:


----------



## gtphale (Oct 12, 2008)

HD and Menards doesn't have it here anytime of the year. Phorty go to a pool arama or a place that sells jacuzzi's they carry it. Great escape should also.


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

phorty said:


> Where are you guys buying your Pool Filter Sand? I can't find a pool supplies store nearby and my Home Depot didn't have it. I almost bought some Quikrete Medium grain sand while I was there but it seemed too fine.


I'm using the quickcrete medium sand in my 55g. It doesn't get sucked up in my aquaclear110 filters (2 of them and I'm using both inlet extensions, so the inlet is about 4" above the sand. So far it gets my seal of approval, but I don't have fish yet


----------



## phorty (Oct 30, 2009)

gtphale said:


> HD and Menards doesn't have it here anytime of the year. Phorty go to a pool arama or a place that sells jacuzzi's they carry it. Great escape should also.


Great idea, there's a Great Escape in Downers Grove down the ride from me! I'll call them up.



Rhinox said:


> I'm using the quickcrete medium sand in my 55g. It doesn't get sucked up in my aquaclear110 filters (2 of them and I'm using both inlet extensions, so the inlet is about 4" above the sand. So far it gets my seal of approval, but I don't have fish yet


I was ready to buy it but it just seemed sooo fine so I couldn't pull the trigger. Just like sugar in its consistency. The grains seemed consistent size though. I know Quikrete makes a courser grain of the same product and figured I'd look for that, too, if the PFS doesn't materialize.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Any Luck Phorty?


----------



## phorty (Oct 30, 2009)

Dj823cichild said:


> Any Luck Phorty?


I'm going to shop around for it tomorrow. Been a long week at work so haven't had a chance. Gonna try Great Escapes for PFS and a different Home Depot for the courser size of the Quikrete pre-washed sand.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Sweet good luck


----------



## RDTigger (Jul 4, 2009)

Has anyone had issues with PFS when it comes to scavengers/substrate sifting fish.?

I know it is supposed to be uniform size granules.. but I am new to th african game..


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

I haven't so far 5 months in.


----------



## guissalo (Nov 17, 2009)

theres sand to play with and pools have chlorine and stuff.


----------



## LoRyder (Sep 15, 2010)

thinking of switch to sand but my cichlids love to pick up gravel and spit it out will this be a danger to my fish??


----------



## Nick55G (Aug 30, 2010)

no they will love it, my cichilds sift threw the sand for food all day. It will not hurt them at all.


----------



## LoRyder (Sep 15, 2010)

ok thank you looks like a weekend project now lol


----------

